# AMD stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. April 2011)

Hallo meine freunde...

nun eine paar von euch kenne wohl noch das Video wo AMD gegen nvidia´s Ferim (GTX480) Stichelt wenn nicht ihr noch mal der Link dazu. *Klick mich Hart*

Jetzt gibt es eine Neues Viedeo was gegen die GTX590 geht. Was so im Still von: Du Sohn ich muss mit dir mal reden !
Aber genug der Wort ihr das Video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usGkq7tAhfc

Quelle:
YouTube - Kanal von AMDUnprocessed


----------



## Low (4. April 2011)

Solche Aktionen sind einfach nur Geil.


----------



## Heng (4. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

Hehe, kannte die Videos noch nicht, lustige Werbeaktion.


----------



## kamiki09 (4. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

 Das ist so blöd, das es einfach nur schön ist.
Endlich mal wieder absolut "einfacher" Humor!


----------



## Leandros (4. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

Genial. Mal wieder. Fand schon die Suche nach "dem Grünen, der Thermi" super.


----------



## KILLTHIS (4. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

Super gemacht. Witzig und ausgefallen, ohne dabei überschwänglich zu sein.


----------



## Veriquitas (4. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

Extrem langweilig und zum einschlafen wenn man sowas macht, sollte man sich erst eine vernüftige Idee einfallen lassen. Weil so ist das wie " Jo jo kug mal das eine ist nicht so gut wie das andere ";


----------



## skdiggy (4. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

tolles video aber ich will mal eine frau sehen die sich so doll wegen einer graka freut


----------



## sinthor4s (4. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*



skdiggy schrieb:


> tolles video aber ich will mal eine frau sehen die sich so doll wegen einer graka freut


 
In die würde man(n) sich glatt verlieben


----------



## widder0815 (4. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

Nunja ... wer es nötig hat --> AMD  vieleicht würden sie mal gewinn machen , wenn sie mehr Geld in ihre "Tollen" vids stecken .


----------



## Veriquitas (4. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*



widder0815 schrieb:


> Nunja ... wer es nötig hat --> AMD  vieleicht würden sie mal gewinn machen , wenn sie mehr Geld in ihre "Tollen" vids stecken .



Das ist ja ebend das was das Video so kacke macht keine vernüftifge Idee irgend nen Vogel hinter die Idee des Videos gesetzt und lass rollen. Nichts gegen Amd aber das ist der letzte Rotz und ich würde mich schämen damit Werbung zu machen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*



sinthor4s schrieb:


> In die würde man(n) sich glatt verlieben



in die Grafikkarte?


----------



## GoldenMic (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

Lächerlich...sie machen sich damit selbst zum Ei.
Sie sollten mal lieber anfangen besser Produkte aufn Markt zu bringen...in dem Sport fehlt eigentlich nur noch das jemand ie Karte universal z.b. als Staubsauger oder Laubgebläse nutzt...von dr Lautstäkre her passt das nämlich.


----------



## bofferbrauer (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Lächerlich...sie machen sich damit selbst zum Ei.
> Sie sollten mal lieber anfangen besser Produkte aufn Markt zu bringen...in dem Sport fehlt eigentlich nur noch das jemand ie Karte universal z.b. als Staubsauger oder Laubgebläse nutzt...von dr Lautstäkre her passt das nämlich.


 
keine konkurrenz zur GF FX was das anbelangt


----------



## Rollora (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

OMFG das Video ist einfach nur wieder Beweis dafür warum Nvidia so viel Marktanteil hat (Bzw Intel) und AMD nicht -> völliger Marketingfail und einfach nur peinlich

Und diejenigen die Viral Marketing ansprechen wollen: Beim Viralen Marketing hat man später doch das Gefühl ein Produkt oder eine Firma gut zu finden, nicht noch mieser und lächerlicher.
Das Video ist so  traurig, dafür finde ich kaum Worte. Beim Kauf der 5850 dachte ich (fürs Gewissen) noch, ich unterstütze zumindest den "sympathischeren" Hersteller, anstatt dem mit den besseren Features.
Aber jetzt hat AMD auch das verloren, und mir auch gleich die Rechnung für mein kindliches Denken präsentiert.
Die Nächste Graka wird also wieder auch nach Features (wie Physiksupport, Treiber, 3D, Herstellerzusammenarbeit, Lautstärke,Linuxsupport usw) wie Preis verglichen und nicht nur nach "Preis/Leistung unter modernen Games, ohne zu berücksichtigen, dass alte nicht mehr laufen...)


----------



## freakyd84 (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

es ist einfach herrlich^^ more please


----------



## Fritze (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

es geht doch in dem video darum das nvidia immer noch keinen beweis geliefert hat das sie die schnelle graka der welt haben, sie sagen es nur im slogan nur fehlen die benchs, daher:

TOP Vid  , genau ins schwarze getroffen.


----------



## Hugo78 (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

Oh Gott AMD ... wat für'ne langweile, 0815, pseudo Ulknummer. 

3DFX's Werbung war damals witzig ... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o72T8qQr7GE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Fritze schrieb:


> es geht doch in dem video darum das nvidia immer noch keinen beweis geliefert hat das sie die schnelle graka der welt haben, sie sagen es nur im slogan nur fehlen die benchs, daher:
> 
> TOP Vid  , genau ins schwarze getroffen.


 
Die Karten liegen je nach Setting so dicht beieinander, dass sich jeder seinen Benchparcour so hinbiegen kann,
wie er es für den Titel "schnellster MGPU Krüppel der Welt" braucht. 
Ganz zu schweigen von der Lautstärke. 

GTX 590 = 3,7 Sone
HD 6990 = *10,2 Sone* 

-> LINK


----------



## Fritze (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

okay die benchs noch nicht gesehen, hatte nur die gesehen die von pcgh gemacht wurden sind und da lag die 590 klar hinten wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

trotzdem mag ich das video


----------



## Nvidia forever! (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

bla bla bla amd!


----------



## El Sativa (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

schrottiges video. nicht weils nvidia auf die schippe nimmt, sondern weils schlecht ist. einfach schlecht. voll die fahrstuhlmusik, ne olle, die ich nichmal mit nem fremden organ keten möchte und nen junjor, dessen eltern wohl auch die gleichen eltern hatten. bekommt ne himbeere aus platin.


----------



## H@buster (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

ich find die kleine ziemlich ansehnlich tbh.


----------



## NZHALKO (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

absolut genial! love it! more pls!!!


----------



## mae1cum77 (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

OMG...! AMD geht nach z.T. gestellten Benchmarks einmal kurz überhaupt wieder in Führung, und reagiert darauf so... kleine Pisser!!!! Ich mag Ihre CPUs...
Das verleidet mir schon wieder Einiges. nVidia muß mit der  schnellsten Single-GPU-Karte nicht angeben, wieso auch;Tatsache! Verhalten sich in dem Moment wie ein halbwegs guter Gewinner. Und dann kommt ATI damit; ganz ehrlich,da fallen mir ein paar Benches ein, bei denen eine nVidia-Karte schwer zu schlagen ist... na und [RELIGION!!!]
Quanti hatte da ein schönes Video zum Thema "mein Staubsauger versucht abzuheben, Katze hat ihn aufgehalten..."
Und dann die Ergebnisse: siehe Hugo78.
Komplett ohne Worte.......................................................
MfG ein AMD/nVidia-Fanboy (NO SB/More GeForce)


----------



## ASDErnie (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> OMG...! AMD geht nach z.T. gestellten Benchmarks einmal kurz überhaupt wieder in Führung, und reagiert darauf so... kleine Pisser!!!! Ich mag Ihre CPUs...
> Das verleidet mir schon wieder Einiges. nVidia muß mit der  schnellsten Single-GPU-Karte nicht angeben, wieso auch;Tatsache! Verhalten sich in dem Moment wie ein halbwegs guter Gewinner. Und dann kommt ATI damit; ganz ehrlich,da fallen mir ein paar Benches ein, bei denen eine nVidia-Karte schwer zu schlagen ist... na und [RELIGION!!!]
> Quanti hatte da ein schönes Video zum Thema "mein Staubsauger versucht abzuheben, Katze hat ihn aufgehalten..."
> Und dann die Ergebnisse: siehe Hugo78.
> ...


 
AMD hat aber auch nicht Behauptet das sie die Schnellste Single GPU haben!!!!! Sonnst hätte Nvidia darauf auch Reagiert glaub mir


----------



## NZHALKO (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

Eben. Und genauso tatsache ists das nvidia einfach mist gebaut hat mit der 590. Erst groß anpreisen, geheimnisse drumherumweben und einen auf 2 Jahre entwicklung machen. Und dann kommt so eine krücke daher...


----------



## 0Martin21 (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

das ist ja mal wieder ein Lustiges Video.


----------



## mae1cum77 (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

@ASDErnie
Das wäre auch vermessen gewesen, deshalb der Kampf, wenigstens den Dual-GPU-Thron zu behaupten.

@NZHALKO
Also die Benchmarks im  Gesamten kommen da zu keinem eindeutigen Schluß. Einige so, die anderen  so. 

Allerdings belebt Konkurenz das Geschäft (Religion tut den Rest....). Kommt uns dann wieder zu gute! 
Die Lösung von nVidia ist immerhin nicht annähernd so laut wie die HD6990.

Nichts für ungut, aber das Video ist ja mal extra peinlich...vor allem für AMD!


----------



## 0Martin21 (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> @ASDErnie
> Das wäre auch vermessen gewesen, deshalb der Kampf, wenigstens den Dual-GPU-Thron zu behaupten.
> 
> @NZHALKO
> ...


 


Ich denke das war absicht das es Peinlich ist.


----------



## mae1cum77 (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

Macht es das entschuldbar....
Und das Ganze noch in einem Segment, welches sich kaum ein Normalsterblicher leisten kann (weder Anschaffung noch Haltung). Da gönne ich es AMD doch mal wieder den Anschluß zu schaffen, geht ja nicht um Nutzen. Ist reines Prestige! 

Träume selber noch von meiner zukünftigen GTX570...solange der Mensch lebt, lebt die HOFFNUNG. Spricht bestimmt auch der Neid in mir [...den ersten Stein werf´...]


----------



## Ruhrpott (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

Die Mädchen ist sehr lecker  

Das Video ganz lustig , solche Aktionen sind schon gut


----------



## lave (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

Bevor se solche Videos machen sollten se lieber jemanden bezahlen der gescheite Treiber für sie schreibt.


----------



## fire2002de (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

ich finde das vid lustig egal für wenn oder gegen wen. 

aber noch besser is wie sich die ganzen nv fanboy´s gerade auf regen und das vid garnich lustig finden. das is die Krone XD als ob nv so was nicht im pedo hat...

und wie gleich gründe zum schlecht machen gesucht werden XD ja ja lassen wir halt in Zukunft die nv in 800x640 Benchmarken das es keine streit gibt XD

Hauptsache schnelle Grafikarten für wenig Geld mehr interessiert mich nich wirklich !


----------



## Fragile Heart (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*



Lustig gemacht, dass muss man den Herrn mal lassen. Und das beste, ich fühle mich nicht mehr belächelt von den Herstellern.


----------



## Dartwurst (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

Mal abseits von Benchmark´s und Features : Das Video gefällt mir. 
Zum Mädel: Die kleine angezogen ist mir allemal lieber als jede noch so schnelle Grafikkarte!


----------



## boxleitnerb (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

Das Video ist zwar ganz nett, aber der letzte Satz mit "Is it true that, if I use an inferior graphics card, I go blind?" ist wohl ein Schuss ins eigene Knie 

Blind werd ich nur, wenn ich das AMD'sche AF-Flimmern oder sonstiges Flimmern ertragen muss, weil mit der Radeon mal wieder kein (SS)AA geht


----------



## geo (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

Ich finde das ganz witzig 

Ist doch ein nettes Geplänkel zwischen AMD und NV

Von mir aus sollen sie alle Specs abschaffen für solche Pixelmonster, damit die Hersteller mal zeigen können wie lang ihr Balken werden kann wenn man tun und lassen kann was man will 
Gleich ein externes 2000W Netzteil mit liefern und eine externe Kompressorkühlung.

Also ich betrachte momentan AMD als Sieger, denn die haben in relevanten Auflösungen und Multimonitorbetrieb eindeutig den längeren Balken. Das die Karte lärmt und Strom frisst ist nicht die Aussage von " die schnellste Grafikkarte der Welt " 
NV kann ja werben " wir haben zwar nicht die schnellste Karte der Welt, aber dafür die leiseste fast schnellste Grafikkarte der Welt" 
Mir würden da gleich ein paar passende Parodien einfallen


----------



## boxleitnerb (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

Die schnellste Grafikkarte ist zwar schön und gut, aber im Highend ausschließlich auf die fps zu schauen, ist heute nicht mehr zeitgemäß finde ich. Was für eine maximale Bildqualität man aus den fps machen kann, das zählt in diesen Regionen genausoviel imo. 5-10% mehr oder weniger, das entscheidet doch nicht über Spielbarkeit und Nichtspielbarkeit. Ein ruhiges Bild ohne Kanten-, Shader- und Texturflimmern ist meiner Ansicht nach viel mehr Wert. Und da sieht AMD momentan eher die Rücklichter von Nvidia.

Das mit dem fps-Rennen ist meiner Meinung nach analog zum MHz-Wahn, der die DAUs damals voll erfasst hatte. Hauptsache die Größe, die man am einfachsten bewerben kann, stimmt - weitere Betrachtungen interessieren nicht oder überfordern die Leute. Traurig, aber immer noch wahr.


----------



## Panto (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

naja objektiv betrachtet, extrem billig gemacht. auf dem niveau eines pornos oder eines dvu werbespots


----------



## DaStash (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

Hahaha, die ist genial die Aktion! 



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das ist ja ebend das was das Video so kacke macht keine vernüftifge Idee irgend nen Vogel hinter die Idee des Videos gesetzt und lass rollen. Nichts gegen Amd aber das ist der letzte Rotz und ich würde mich schämen damit Werbung zu machen.


Du gehst wohl auch zum Lachen in den Keller oder?  

MfG


----------



## KrHome (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*



Rollora schrieb:


> OMFG das Video ist einfach nur wieder Beweis dafür warum Nvidia so viel Marktanteil hat (Bzw Intel) und AMD nicht -> völliger Marketingfail und einfach nur peinlich [...] Das Video ist so  traurig, dafür finde ich kaum Worte. Beim Kauf der 5850 dachte ich (fürs Gewissen) noch, ich unterstütze zumindest den "sympathischeren" Hersteller, anstatt dem mit den besseren Features.
> Aber jetzt hat AMD auch das verloren, und mir auch gleich die Rechnung für mein kindliches Denken präsentiert.


 Hergott es ist nur ein lächerlicher Werbespot. Jetzt mach doch nicht so ein Fass auf.
Falls ich das richtig gesehen habe, ist die Karte, die er seinem Sohn aus der Hand gerissen hat, eine GTX560, also meine Karte. Trotzdem fange ich jetzt nicht an zu weinen. 

Das Video hier ist... naja, aber der Thermi Spot damals war wirklich lustig.



boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Das Video ist zwar ganz nett, aber der letzte  Satz mit "Is it true that, if I use an inferior graphics card, I go  blind?" ist wohl ein Schuss ins eigene Knie
> Blind werd ich nur, wenn ich das AMD'sche AF-Flimmern oder sonstiges  Flimmern ertragen muss, weil mit der Radeon mal wieder kein (SS)AA geht


So sieht's aus. Der Wechsel hat meinen Augen eher gut getan. SGSSAA @ all APIs ftw.!


----------



## DaStash (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*



KrHome schrieb:


> ...Termi-Spot.


Hahaha und nochmal Daumen hoch! 

MfG


----------



## da_exe (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

*the talk*  
 Bei den prüden amis, bei denen so ne Gespräche Alltag sind, zündet die Werbung bestimmt noch um einiges besser. 
.. und, wer hat, der kann !


----------



## Rollora (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*



KrHome schrieb:


> Hergott es ist nur ein lächerlicher Werbespot. Jetzt mach doch nicht so ein Fass auf.
> Falls ich das richtig gesehen habe, ist die Karte, die er seinem Sohn aus der Hand gerissen hat, eine GTX560, also meine Karte. Trotzdem fange ich jetzt nicht an zu weinen.
> 
> Das Video hier ist... naja, aber der Thermi Spot damals war wirklich lustig.
> ...


Ich habe wohl in meinem Leben schon zu viele WIRKLICH Lustige Sachen gesehen, als dass darüber noch lachen könnte.

Es ist einfach peinlich und der einzige der von dem Vidoe profitiert ist Nvidia, weil sie sich selbst nicht so lächerlich machen sondern ÜBER sich selbst. Man denke an die GF FX Videos. 
Dass es doch lustiger auch geht, hat ja 3dfx schon bewiesen...


----------



## DaStash (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*



Rollora schrieb:


> Ich habe wohl in meinem Leben schon zu viele WIRKLICH Lustige Sachen gesehen, als dass darüber noch lachen könnte.
> 
> *Es ist einfach peinlich und der einzige der von dem Vidoe profitiert ist Nvidia, weil sie sich selbst nicht so lächerlich machen sondern ÜBER sich selbst.* Man denke an die GF FX Videos.
> Dass es doch lustiger auch geht, hat ja 3dfx schon bewiesen...


 Ach ja, deshalb auch die zahlreichen Cartoons von Nvidia wo sie gegen AMD und Intel schiessen? ..... 

MfG


----------



## kuer (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

Sehr netter Film. Aber die armen NV Fans. Scheind so als ob alle sich angesprochen fühlen. Wenn ich mit so manche reaktionen durchlese. Da wird händeringend nach Argumenten gesucht (lautstärke ist anscheinend das einziege). 
Manche User sollten echt mal anfangen nach zu denken, als ob es keine anderen Probleme in der Welt geben würde. Macht euch mal aus dem Keller raus und geht mal an die frische Luft.
@ Rolla : Wie kann ein Man mit deinem Wissen, sich so kindisch verhalten, wie du. 
AN alle. Es ist ein Jucks. Niemand greift euch an. Alle NV Besitzer sind immer noch mit guten Karten bestückt. Euer Ego bleibt unangetastet. ALso nehmt es als das was es ist. Ein Filmchen.


----------



## thescythe (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

1. Solche Videos produziert man, wenn man die Karte nicht los wird - Die GTX590 war in Amerika nach wenigen Tagen ausverkauft !
2. Werbung mit einer Karte zu machen die die PCI-E Spezifikation verletzt ( gilt auch für die GTX590 ), ist auch ziemlich fraglich ! 
3. Hab ich noch keinen seriösen Test gelesen, wo die AMD-Karte eindeutig als Sieger hervorgeht, es ist ein Patt zwischen beiden 
4. Durfte ich letzte Woche bei einer Präsentation beider Karten dabei sein, auch hier ging keiner der beiden Kontrahenten als Sieger hervor !

Noch was zum Thema Lautstärke bei der Präsentation, von neun Leuten die dabei waren hatten acht ihre Finger in den Ohren und haben Laut gelacht bei der AMD-Karte - Das Lachen der Gruppe konnte den Lärm der Karte nicht überbieten 

Schade das man die Karte im Video nicht hören kann, dann hätten sie Sinn für Humor gehabt


----------



## DaStash (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

Betroffene Hunde bellen laut? 

MfG


----------



## Fragile Heart (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

Ach Leute,

es ist doch letztlich egal wer wie gewinnt/gewonnen hat. Beide Hersteller haben guten Chips im Programm, so das für fast jeden was dabei sein sollte, egal welche Farbe sein lieblings TShirt hat. Also nicht prügeln, sondern einfach Glücklich sein!


----------



## fire2002de (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*



thescythe schrieb:


> 1. Solche Videos produziert man, wenn man die Karte nicht los wird - Die GTX590 war in Amerika nach wenigen Tagen ausverkauft !
> 2. Werbung mit einer Karte zu machen die die PCI-E Spezifikation verletzt ( gilt auch für die GTX590 ), ist auch ziemlich fraglich !
> 3. Hab ich noch keinen seriösen Test gelesen, wo die AMD-Karte eindeutig als Sieger hervorgeht, es ist ein Patt zwischen beiden
> 4. Durfte ich letzte Woche bei einer Präsentation beider Karten dabei sein, auch hier ging keiner der beiden Kontrahenten als Sieger hervor !
> ...


 
dann lies einfach mal komplette Texte....

"als fan lese ich auch nur was ich lesen will und was positiv is.... negativ oO was is das den >.<"


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

Ich hab mal ne Nvidia mal ne Ati und am liebsten hätte ich beides in meinem System..

Jede Karte hat seine Vorteile, so herrscht wenigstens Konkurrenz und die Entwickler bleiben am Ball und treiben sich gegenseitig hoch...

Wir Anwender sollten nur geniessen und nicht darüber weinen wer jetzt 1 FPS mehr hat


----------



## widder0815 (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

Die beiden Karten sind gleichermassen sinnfrei , 2xgtx570 in FullHd und 2x6970 in 2600-1200 lassen diese SinnlosGpu grakas in der Lächerlichkeit stehn  

Und das Vid. zeigt mir , warum ich eine Nvidia(Evga) hab ... weil so wie das Vid. ist , ist auch AMD Billig im warsten sinne ...


----------



## X Broster (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

Haha, einfach lustig.

Super Werbespot, seht gut AMD.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

Geil! hahah


----------



## Reigenspieler (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*



Rollora schrieb:


> OMFG das Video ist einfach nur wieder Beweis dafür warum Nvidia so viel Marktanteil hat (Bzw Intel) und AMD nicht -> völliger Marketingfail und einfach nur peinlich
> 
> Und diejenigen die Viral Marketing ansprechen wollen: Beim Viralen Marketing hat man später doch das Gefühl ein Produkt oder eine Firma gut zu finden, nicht noch mieser und lächerlicher.
> Das Video ist so  traurig, dafür finde ich kaum Worte. Beim Kauf der 5850 dachte ich (fürs Gewissen) noch, ich unterstütze zumindest den "sympathischeren" Hersteller, anstatt dem mit den besseren Features.
> ...


 
dito
Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Hab auch eine HD 5850 xD ...


----------



## GoldenMic (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

10 Dinge, in die AMD eher Geld investieren sollte als in unlustige Videos:
1. Bessere Treiber
2.CCC der kein Net Framework braucht
3. Leisere Kühlung
4. Ordentliche Werbung(z.B. für Tv)
5. Flimmerfreiheit
6. Bessere Tess Leistung der Single GPU's
7. Shrink
8. Physx/Downsampling
9. Schuldenabbbau
10. Zusammenarbeit mit Spiele-Herstellern


Und ich rede nur von ihren Grakas


----------



## Rollora (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*



kuer schrieb:


> @ Rolla : Wie kann ein Man mit deinem Wissen, sich so kindisch verhalten, wie du.


Ich glaube du meinst mich (Roll*or*a), und ich glaube das Wort, das du suchst ist Man*n*,aber Ende mit Klugsch... 
Der Grund warum ich trotz Phd und Wissen (danke für das Kompliment und Anerkennung manch anderer Posts, wo ich tatsächlich mit Niveau ankomme) ist schlichtweg der, dass ich 1. meinen Protest gegen AMDs dumme Werbepolitik durchaus kundgeben mag, je mehr sich da aufregen, desto besser ists (1. Mehr Publicity für AMD zweitens wird eventuell wirklich ENDLICH mal was an deren Marketing gemacht), 2. im Herzen noch ein Kind bin, das liegt an meiner Frau und den lieben Kids mit denen ich arbeiten darf und drittens ich täglich auf einem so hohen wissenschaftlichen Niveau arbeiten soll, dass ich manchmal einfach froh bin "dumm und kindisch sein zu dürfen".

Mein erster Post in diesem Thread war indes nicht GANZ ernst gemeint, speziell die Wertreduktion verbauter Grafikkarten. Ich gebe zu, dass ich das nicht wirklich gut kommuniziert habe


----------



## DaStash (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*



Rollora schrieb:


> Ich glaube du meinst mich (Roll*or*a), und ich glaube das Wort, das du suchst ist Man*n*,aber Ende mit Klugsch...
> Der Grund warum ich trotz Phd und Wissen (danke für das Kompliment und Anerkennung manch anderer Posts, wo ich tatsächlich mit Niveau ankomme) ist schlichtweg der, dass ich 1. meinen Protest gegen AMDs dumme Werbepolitik durchaus kundgeben mag, je mehr sich da aufregen, desto besser ists ...


Dagegen ist ja nichts einzuwenden wenn man das so sieht aber in wiefern passt denn nun deine Aussage:


Rollora schrieb:


> Es ist einfach peinlich und der einzige der von dem Vidoe profitiert ist Nvidia, *weil sie sich selbst nicht so lächerlich machen sondern ÜBER sich selbst*. Man denke an die GF FX Videos.
> Dass es doch lustiger auch geht, hat ja 3dfx schon bewiesen...


 mit der Tatsache überein das Nvidia eben doch mit den Cartoons im gleichen Maße Späße auf Kosten der Konkurrenz macht?

MfG


----------



## Schaffe89 (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

Ob das Video lustig sein mag oder nicht, ist müßig zu diskutieren.
Enige Reaktionen hier sind ja wieder lächerlich . Da sieht man wie die Fronten verhärtet sind. Man kann sich nicht mal mehr ein kleines Späßchen gönnen.

AMD mag @ max. Einstellungen zwar flotter untwegs sein.
Allerdings kann je nach Spieleparcour Nvidia @2560x1600 auch gut mithalten und ist teilweise auch flotter.
Wenn man von dem wenigen V-ram absieht, hat Nvidia meiner Meinung nach im Gesamtpaket die eindeutig bessere Referenz Dual-GPU Grafikkarte gebaut.


----------



## Hugo78 (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*



DaStash schrieb:


> mit der Tatsache überein das Nvidia eben doch mit den Cartoons im gleichen Maße Späße auf Kosten der Konkurrenz macht?


 
Die zum Großteil Stil haben und nicht auf infantilen Schwanzvergleich aus sind,
sondern die Marktdominanz und die eigenen Widersprüche Intels aufzeigen.

Würde Nvidia aber Videos im Stil des aktuellen 6990 und des alten Fermi Videos machen,
 würde man ein Team von AMD HD 6990 Käufer zeigen, die mit Gehörschutz statt Headset, neben ihren Rechnern sitzen und 
gegen ein Team von GTX 590 Besitzern den Arsch voll kriegen, weil diese sich per Headset unterhalten können und natürlich im Vorteil sind.

Mit dem Slogan, _Mit uns hörst du deinen Feind, nicht deine Grafikkarte.
_ 
Das wäre der aktuelle AMD Stil...


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

ich finds lustig


----------



## Veriquitas (6. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*



DaStash schrieb:


> Hahaha, die ist genial die Aktion!
> 
> 
> Du gehst wohl auch zum Lachen in den Keller oder?
> ...



Ne aber alleine die Szene ist nochmal American Pie mässig ausgelegt und vor American Pie gab es das auch schon 1000 mal und es ist nicht witziger wenn man Zeit vergehen lässt und dann das klischehaft in dem Fall anwendet. Ich weiß jadas sowas für die Masse produziert wird un d die sich auch damit zufrieden gibt aber das ist immer noch so wie: "" Jo jo kug mal das eine ist besser als das andere ".


----------



## Rollora (6. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*



DaStash schrieb:


> mit der Tatsache überein das Nvidia eben doch mit den Cartoons im gleichen Maße Späße auf Kosten der Konkurrenz macht?
> 
> MfG


Was sage ich gegen solch Werbung generell? Nichts. Es geht mir nur um die Niveaulosigkeit und da beweist Nvidia OBWOHL sie ständig wirklich tief graben im Niveau mit solchen an den haaren herbeigezogenen Comics, wenigstens ETWA Realitätsbezug und Humor. Ich denk da nur an de Comic zu Weihnachten, wo eine echte Grafikkarte gewünscht wird statt dem was Larrabee sein wollte...



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Die zum Großteil Stil haben und nicht auf infantilen Schwanzvergleich aus sind,
> sondern die Marktdominanz und die eigenen Widersprüche Intels aufzeigen.
> 
> Würde Nvidia aber Videos im Stil des aktuellen 6990 und des alten Fermi Videos machen,
> ...


Exakt und das ist das Problem


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (6. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*



lave schrieb:


> Bevor se solche Videos machen sollten se lieber jemanden bezahlen der gescheite Treiber für sie schreibt.


 
na sei mal froh das Du keine NV Karte hast.
Da haste "Fun" mit den Treibern.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (6. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*

Das neue Video ist echt nur Dumm gemacht, AMD hat wirklich keinen Humor bei dem neuen Video bewiesen.
Schade, hatte mich gefreut ein witziges Video zu sehen wie schon das erste Video vom TE das er verlinkt hat, den das Video war echt lustig.
Sowas sollte dennoch häufiger von allen gemacht werden !


----------



## Star_KillA (6. April 2011)

Das erste Video Katja noch lustig aber das 2. ..... Das einfach nur sinnfrei


----------



## DaStash (6. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*



Rollora schrieb:


> Was sage ich gegen solch Werbung generell? Nichts. Es geht mir nur um die Niveaulosigkeit und da beweist Nvidia OBWOHL sie ständig wirklich tief graben im Niveau mit solchen an den haaren herbeigezogenen Comics, wenigstens ETWA Realitätsbezug und Humor. Ich denk da nur an de Comic zu Weihnachten, wo eine echte Grafikkarte gewünscht wird statt dem was Larrabee sein wollte...


 Naja, die Comics sind nicht weniger niveaulos. Nur weil sie rein visuell sind und die gleiche Kernaussage interpretiert werden muss ist sie dadurch nicht weniger schlimm. Unterm Strich geht es bei beiden Kampagnen um das Gleiche, mit dem Unterschied das die eine ein sehr ironisches, audio-visuell unterstützte Information vermittelt und die andere Gleiches in form von "schlichten" Comics macht.
Und der "Termi-Spot" welcher ja schon alternativ gepostet wurde, befindet sich inhaltlich auf gleicher Augenhöhe wie dein Beispiel mit dem Weihnachtsmann. Es werden bestimmte Klischees genutzt um sich dann auf eine ironisch Art und Weise darüber lustig zu machen eben nur mit unterschiedlichen Mitteln.

Aber ist ja auch egal, entweder das ist halt einfach nicht dein Humor oder du reagierst doch einfach etwas betroffen und Letzteres ist das was so ein bisschen rüberkommt. 



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ne aber alleine die Szene ist nochmal American Pie mässig ausgelegt und vor American Pie gab es das auch schon 1000 mal und es ist nicht witziger wenn man Zeit vergehen lässt und dann das klischehaft in dem Fall anwendet. Ich weiß jadas sowas für die Masse produziert wird un d die sich auch damit zufrieden gibt aber das ist immer noch so wie: "" Jo jo kug mal das eine ist besser als das andere ".


 Siehe unten, ein einfaches aber wirksames und durchaus unterhaltsames Werbeprinzip. Zeig mir doch mal eine ähnliche Werbekampagne im IT Segment? Die wirst du nicht finden und von daher ist sie frisch, innovativ, unterhaltsam und vor allem wirksam und sie bedient sich bewußt bestimmter Klischees, wie es eben bei Humor oft der Fall ist.  Man darf das eben nur nicht zu ernst nehmen und sich persönlich angegriffen fühlen. 


Hugo78 schrieb:


> Die zum Großteil Stil haben und nicht auf infantilen Schwanzvergleich aus sind,
> sondern die Marktdominanz und die eigenen Widersprüche Intels aufzeigen.
> 
> Würde Nvidia aber Videos im Stil des aktuellen 6990 und des alten Fermi Videos machen,
> ...


 Ja und, was ist daran so schlimm, an Situationskomik. Geht es im Grunde nicht immer darum sich über die Schwächen anderer lustig zu machen? Große Konzerne wie Coca Cola und Pepsi machen auf solch einer Grundlage seit Jahrzehnten Werbung und es funktioniert. Subtiler Humor ist natürlich auch schön und vor allem witzig das dies hier aber nicht der Fall ist heißt aber nicht im Umkehrschluss das es nicht witzig ist. Die Reaktionen einiger hier zeigen für mich einfach nur das sie betroffen reagieren, so kommt es jedenfalls rüber.


----------



## Hugo78 (6. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*



DaStash schrieb:


> Geht es im Grunde nicht immer darum sich über die Schwächen anderer lustig zu machen?



Ähmmm .... nein. 




DaStash schrieb:


> Große Konzerne wie Coca Cola und Pepsi machen auf solch einer Grundlage seit Jahrzehnten Werbung und es funktioniert.



Pepsi und Coke machen seichte Imagewerbung, die auf witzige Art den unterschiedlichen Geschmack der Leute herausstellt, 
wenn etwa ein kleiner Junge zwei Coke am Automaten kauft, 
damit er was zum draufstellen hat um endlich groß genug für die "Pepsi" Taste am Cola-Automaten zusein.

Noch nie hab ich gesehen, dass dabei die andere Marke als minderwertig oder gar die Käufer der anderen Marke als "in der Nase bohrende, vermeintlich kiffende, Looser" dargestellt werden.
AMD's "The Misunderstanding" zeigt aber genau das. 
Und "The Talk" kommt belehrend rüber, ist nicht im Ansatz witzig, nur einfach voraussehbar und kindisch wie der hunderste Frauenwitz von Mario Barth.


----------



## DaStash (6. April 2011)

*AW: AMD Stichelt gegen Nvidia per Video*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Und "The Talk" kommt belehrend rüber, ist nicht im Ansatz witzig, nur einfach voraussehbar und kindisch wie der hunderste Frauenwitz von Mario Barth.


Dann geh halt in den Keller lachen.   
Nichts für Ungut, ich kann es auch ansatzweise verstehen das du als nvidia Besitzer nicht darüber lachen kannst, dennoch die Herleitung zwischen einem Aufklärungsgespräch und dem hier kommuniziertem Thema "when a man and a woman loves their PC very much" ist schon amüsant und keines Falls uninnovativ. Ich kann auch ehrlich gesagt nichts davon erkennen das das Konkurrenzprodukt als minderwertig dargestellt wird. Der Rest deiner Interpretation kann ich auch nicht nachempfinden, denn wenn diese stimmen würde, müsste ja im gleichen Zuge derjenige all die von dir aufgezählten Negativeigenschaften verlieren, wenn er das AMD Produkt nutzt, tut er aber nicht.

MfG


----------



## fire2002de (7. April 2011)

wie geil alle die rum weinen XD hab in der sig ne nv Karte, Leute das is mal schwach von euch. is doch völlig egal wer wenn veralbert. fakt is es ist zum spaß da. und alle reden darüber ---> Auftrag erfolgreich.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. April 2011)

hahaha die Frau... *loooool*
Also ich knuddel meine Grafikkarten (noch) nicht...


----------



## Ceph (10. April 2011)

Sehr lustig. Tolles Marketing


----------

